# Burton [ak] Endurance Snowboard Socks Review.



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Great sock review! Quite impressive, their construction - personally I have some orthotics that give me full support so I tend to go with super thin bamboo socks (I find them to be really comfy and low volume), but I must say that ribbing under the arch looks like it would be super supportive. 

I used to use 2XU arch support socks when I was walking back and forth to work a bunch, they were head and shoulders over normal socks - I can only imagine that these would be extra next level. 

Nice one Craig!


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Awesome review mate!. I use them since 2019 and got 2 pairs. Never thought of changing to others. Comfort and Precision are perfect for me. I never expected socks can give you that of a difference. This does.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

100% Agree. Burton socks are great!


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I used the AK Endurance socks for several seasons before switching to the AK Freebird & MINE77 socks with the tabi (split big toe).

I was able to get the AK Freebird socks even after they were discontinued, while the MINE77 has been on limited production the last 2 seasons.

The MINE77 is now the current version of the AK Freebird tabi socks.

I feel like the tabi toe has made a difference in my balance, stance stability, foot leverage, and comfort while riding. I wish we had more tabi snowboard sock options.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Interesting. Thanks for the tip, will check them out.


----------



## shunz (3 mo ago)

mjayvee said:


> I used the AK Endurance socks for several seasons before switching to the AK Freebird & MINE77 socks with the tabi (split big toe).
> 
> I was able to get the AK Freebird socks even after they were discontinued, while the MINE77 has been on limited production the last 2 seasons.
> 
> ...


Do you have any tabi sock recommendations? I can't seem to find a single snowboarding tabi sock online anywhere. And I don't see anything about MINE77's 2023 season collection.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

shunz said:


> Do you have any tabi sock recommendations? I can't seem to find a single snowboarding tabi sock online anywhere. And I don't see anything about MINE77's 2023 season collection.


No, I have no other recommendations since I have not used any other brands.


----------

